
The Secret Lives of Cadavers - shawndumas
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/2016/07/body-donation-cadavers-anatomy-medical-education/
======
amelius
I wonder in what ways people who donate their body are statistically different
from other people. For instance, I suspect this group is not religious, but I
could be wrong. Are these people more wealthy than others? Are these people
more likely to be doctors themselves or scientists? Is it an inherited
property?

~~~
Aelinsaar
Presumably the biggest factors will be education, and a lack of superstition
and as you say, religion. I imagine it's not just a factor for the person
donating, but also a consideration they have for their immediate families. I
would guess that another community which donates a lot, are lonely people
without those connections, who feel like this could be a last sort of service
to the community.

------
okket
Defaults matter, see "Effective consent rates, by country" (bottom right)
graph...

[https://www8.gsb.columbia.edu/sites/decisionsciences/files/f...](https://www8.gsb.columbia.edu/sites/decisionsciences/files/files/Johnson_Defaults.pdf)

------
rwmj
There's a rather good book on this subject: [https://www.amazon.co.uk/Stiff-
Curious-Lives-Human-Cadavers/...](https://www.amazon.co.uk/Stiff-Curious-
Lives-Human-Cadavers/dp/0141007451)

